# Would You?



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

A wise man once said "NEVER try to teach your wife/girlfriend anything". I was just wondering how many of you avid golfers would teach your wife or girlfriend to play golf, and if you did, how'd you make out?


----------



## Foster4 (May 2, 2007)

65nlovenit said:


> how'd you make out?


well you see here ...lol ...i know i know i crossed the line...Umm HELLZ to the no would i ever try to teach my GF/WIFE to play golf. That doesn't mean i wouldn't play with them. But i would leave the teaching for someone else. I have found that it creates a tension and frustration. They would listen to someone else alot better.


----------



## cbwheeler (Apr 9, 2007)

Yea I don't think I would either. Here's what happens when you try to teach friends and/or significant others. They trust you, but they usually don't take you seriously or listen to you, because you are their friend, not their teacher. It's possible, but you have to get someone who is willing to listen.

Now obviously you're not going to make your wife pay you, but if I ever have a friend ask me to teach them how to play golf, I tell them my rates, hand them a business card and say sure, you can have the friend discount, but you still have to pay. Free lessons just aren't taken seriously.

If she really wants to learn how to play, and I mean really wants to learn, not just go along for the ride, refer her to an instructor.

Damn that is a hard question to answer, hah.


----------



## stevel1017 (Apr 30, 2007)

Well, no one ever accused me of being wise. I taught my wife the game, so we could spend time together on the course. She loves the game, and may be more addicted than I am. She has been playing 6 years now, and carries a 22 index, and regularly breaks 100, and has shot a 90. She also has had a hole in one.
So, I'd say it went well


----------



## white_tiger_137 (Mar 23, 2006)

I would teach her if she wanted to learn, but no way would I try to force it on her.


----------



## stevel1017 (Apr 30, 2007)

Today she shot a great round 46 on the front, 42 on the back. I'm going to have to peddle faster to keep ahead of her now LOL
Edit: for those that saw my post about our home course, you know how tough that can be


----------



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

That would be the ultimate in irony, you teach her to play, then she kicks your butt, thats like you building the couch then getting relegated to sleeping on it. LoL


----------



## thor (Mar 22, 2007)

I would love for my wife to learn. She's even showed interest. However, I am not the one to teach her. I've tried teaching her other things over the years and I get to frustrated, So, when she's ready, I will pay for some lessons.


----------



## stevel1017 (Apr 30, 2007)

to 65, I expect her to beat me, she's getting better all the time. Shot 88 yesterday, with a 42 on the back. I figure if she beats me, it means I must be a good teacher lol


----------



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

I really hate to say this, but the door is SO wide open "it could be that she's a quicker learner".....LOL 

I once attempted to teach my first wife to drive, I still wake up screaming some nights. My present wife likes to go golfing with me, but will listen to every other person we run into as far as instruction goes but me. I can see the mistakes she's making, I try to point them out, and I either get, I dont think thats the way its done, or when it doesn't work, "See I told you". So now I just laugh under my breath and wait till we get to the club house and get the pro or a golf buddy that happens to say hello to us. Trouble is I'm fast running out of golf buddies.


----------



## stevel1017 (Apr 30, 2007)

Well she is a good student/quick learner. She birdied 11 and 16 tonight! I gotta peddle faster to keep ahead of her now lol
Edit: I still beat her straight up though


----------

